# 350 L Stocking List Help



## JohnRW (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got a used 350L(93 gallons) Fluval corner tank. It has a Fluval 405 canister filter, and knowing it only turned over 1300 L/H, I added a Fluval U4 which supposedly gives me another 1000 L/H adding to about 6.5 turn over per hour. Hopefully I can upgrade and get closer to 10x in the future. This is my first cichlid tank, having had salt and planted tanks in the past. I just started a fishless cycle today adding some cycled tank water from another tank as well as some older filter media, so hopefully it cycles faster. I have a plan of adding around 10-12 Pseudotropheus saulosi. With either 3 males and 7 females or 4 males and 8 females. I know with cichlids its almost better to overstock a little bit. I have done the proper aquascaping with caves and rocks. Is there any other cichilds that would go well in this tank or would you suggest to add more Pseudotropheus saulosi? I appreciate any input. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

I'm guessing that this tank is the Fluval Venezia 350, correct? If so, the tank is actually 294 litres (77.6 gallons) and not 350 litres (93G). The literature lists the dimensions as width 122cm (48") x depth 87cm (34.25") x height 65cm (25.59") and since it is a corner tank, the width is a bit deceptive since you only have that 48" across the front of the tank. I only provided the specifications to help out with your stocking suggestions.

Transferring old tank water doesn't really help with cycling a tank but the addition of mature media from other tanks will give you a jump start on cycling. Do you have a test kit so you can check the water parameters? I find it very helpful to know what the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels are when cycling an aquarium because it lets you know when you can safely stock the tank with fish.

I'll let others recommend a good ratio of males to females for your tank.


----------



## JohnRW (Aug 13, 2014)

You are correct, and I didn't even look at the literature. I know my other tanks have the liter amount in the name. Thanks for pointing that out. I got it from a couple who didn't use it anymore for $200. I couldn't pass it up.

I know it doesn't really help, but I'm sure there are little guys somewhere in there that might give a tiny little boost.  I do have test kit. I haven't tested yet. I just did the set up today. I just want to get an idea on the stocking mostly. There are so many conflicting stocking list. I want a nice active, brooding tank. Why I kind of settled on Pseudotropheus saulosi, but I'm open to other ideas/suggestions.

Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There is a nice little article in the Species Profiles Here that may help you decide on a male/female ratio and gives some general information on keeping this smaller Mbuna cichlid.


----------



## JohnRW (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the ratio, and correct me if I am wrong/ or it's not as bad as it sounds, but housing Saulosi with Labs can cause hybrids since they look so similar....truth? I was told and read it's not a good idea. ha


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The usual suggestion is to not stock species together that have the potential to cross breed and especially not if you are trying to raise any fry and intend on selling or distributing them to others.

Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab) males and females are similar in color to the female Saulosi so I wouldn't personally mix the two species. However, I have never kept P. saulosi before.


----------



## JohnRW (Aug 13, 2014)

So I was correct on that. How many P.Saulosi are normally stocked in a 77.6 gallon tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The best way to go about stocking is to use your tank footprint. Corner tanks are tricky, therefore I suggest sticking to P. Saulosi only. The contrasting colors of the males and females will provide a very colorful setup. Start with 20-25 juveniles. A school of Synodontis lucipinnis catfish could be added for another species.


----------



## JohnRW (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the response Iggy. I just submitted my order for 20 Saulosi. I requested 5 males and 15 females. Hopefully they actually come that way. I looked at the Lucipinnis like you said, but I actually ended up getting Synodontis nigriventris. Those dudes are awesome. The Saulosi will be coming around 2-3 inches. I appreciate everyone's input. I'll post a picture once I get everyone in there, and settled.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

